# Apache-Mail einrichten



## Spacemonkey (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor kurzem eine WAMP-System eingerichtet, das auch ohne Probleme läuft.
Jetzt wollte ich noch den Apache so einrichten, das man übers LAN, E-Mails an mich verschicken kann.
Geht das überhaupt oder ist Apache dafür nicht vorgesehen?


----------



## Neuk (28. Januar 2002)

So weit wie ich weiss, kann Apache selbst keine E-Mails verschicken ...

Kurze Anfrage: was ist eine WAMP-System ??

Unter Windows benutze ich HAMSTER als E-Mail Server, damit kann ich intern im LAN Mail verschicken und ins Internet ...

Unter Linux verwendest du einfach sendmail ...


----------



## Spacemonkey (29. Januar 2002)

Ok, danke für die Antwort.
Ein WAMP bedeutet:
Windwos, Apache, Mysql und PHP
LAMP:
Linux, Apache, Mysql, PHP


----------



## ^pan_tau^ (25. Juni 2002)

Neuk :] nicht erlich den ich und ein freund machen es nemlich auch ohen ein @ server auf den lockal pc zu haben :]
man muss nur un die php.ini un im verzeichnis ./pear/Mail in den datein rufumel und schon geht es :::: aber nicht mit allen scripts
war ein reiner zufahl das  wir es gemacht haben den wir hatn stres mit der php.ini gehabt aber jetz klabert es 
WAMP = :]#
wen einer die sachen hben möchte @ me 
http://chacky.xwst.de


----------

